# A Black Whitetail Fawn



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I've seen Melanistic deer before but this one looks a lot darker... anyone heard of a black fawn or the possibilities of one coming out black??? Walker


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I've seen white and piebald deer but never black. Very cool, thanks for postin.....Sure doesn't appear to have affected his alertness. That youngster is shooting daggers at the camera.lol


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

back some 30-odd years ago, when my grandfather was still alive and hunted his own property outside of splendora, tx, there was a solid black buck that he would see every year. that buck was smart, too. papaw had black angus cattle and would always come out in the early mornings or late evenings and graze with his cows. he never got a clear shot at him...


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

mama doe has a black tint on her head.


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

I used to hunt a ranch near San Marcos that had a lot of black deer. I was told they were imported in but can't remember where from. I never shot one, but saw them all the time. The bucks had VERY light colored antlers. They looked just like the fawn in that picture.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

*Nice*

Cool pic. It looks a little smaller than its twin.


----------



## catfishcaldwell81 (Jan 14, 2009)

I live outside of San Marcos and I have a melanistic doe that comes through pretty regularly. She dropped twins 2 years ago - can always tell which ones they are because they're dark, dark brown. I've posted a pic of her before on here


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

thanks for posting!! cool pic,, the mama does look dark too!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*yes*

In my subdivision, we have one. she's now 4 years old and was a twin to a normal colored Fawn. Don't know how, or why or how rare, but now i can say i've seen 2. i see Pictures of Albinos all the time, but have never seen one alive on the Hoof. Great picture and thanks for sharing. Think i'll try and get a picture of the one by my house and add it to your post here.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*White Tail Hair*

This picture shows the ''Whitetail" of the fawn...


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hey Rack*

What county are you in? we are in Comal.


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

We have them in my neighborhood in southeast Comal county.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

The black fawn is actually called a melanistic colored whitetail. It is a rare genetic trait which does not produce light colored pigment, if i remember correctly from genetics and wildlife class.


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

A friend of mine shot a black 8 point out near Flatonia a few years back.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Those photos are absolutely amazing!


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

this one showed up in only one picture near Crockett. never captured on a pic again and no one ever reported seeing or shooting him. he's behind the feeder in the back


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

Man those are some great pics, what a beautiful fawn!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My Uncle sent me the pictures with text that they were taken outside of Austin....



BIG PAPPA said:


> What county are you in? we are in Comal.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I just got the same photos in email, along with a couple more:


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Melanistic 10 point*

Here's some pics of a melanistic buck shot last year and being mounted at my friends taxidermy shop.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

There are lot of these type of Deer around Dripping Springs just west of Austin. I have never seen one that dark though.

Beautiful animal. Great pic's!


----------



## skipjack express (May 11, 2010)

hays,comal and travis counties have the highest rate of melanistic and albino whitetail in the us


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Man what an awesome trophy...


----------

